# Newbie....Just wanted to say Hi



## Sheshylou (Oct 5, 2008)

Erm...So Hi! lol

So here goes the intro..... My DGF and I have been TTC since about Jan 08, we have so far had 2 DIUI at LWC, both 's  and are due to start IVF Egg Share @ LWC in Jan.

I have been an avid reader on this site for about 2 months now, and already feel like i know most of you! just never really had the courage to post!

I'm on call today for work , just got called in and so thought i'd jump on the net!

Anyway, i'd like to say congrats to all those   and hopefully it won't be too long until we get our 

M x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi there  

I'm lynn (I'm using my GFs login....). I'm quite new here too and haven't got much experience to share but wanted to say hi and good luck for your IVF..

Sorry to hear your IUIs haven't been successful   we have decided to bypass IUI and go straight to IVF egg share - we're probably going to LWC aswell... although we are still comparing clinics lol... how have you found your treatment there?

fingers crossed for you...

Lynn xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi mishboz - nice to meet you!   

i had two failed IUIs before i got my BFP.  its so sad though isnt it?  

hope things go well for you guys in january.

aimeexxx


----------



## Sheshylou (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinktink said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm Lynn (I'm using my GFs login....). I'm quite new here too and haven't got much experience to share but wanted to say hi and good luck for your IVF..
> 
> ...


   

Hi lynn, 
Thanks for your reply!

IUI was our first choice, i suppose looking back now, we could have saved money by going straight for IVF, but i guess you gotta start somewhere! When we started thinking about having our family, we didn't think that there would be many others in our situation, or many clinics that would treat us?! So our first and only choice was LWC. I defo think now tho that if and when we go on TTC for our next child, that we will do our homework! Not really because the LWC are bad, but just to have some comparison!

Most people's views of LWC are good, although at times they can seem rushed. We found that also too, the clinic was lovely, and when you are actually there they treat you nice. Some of the nurses are lovely, especially the Australian one, very sympathetic. I've found them completely different on the phone tho, quite short at times. They have also lost our notes once also , which caused some panic!   But they did find them eventually!

Am looking forward to starting treatment in Jan, but a little nervous 

When are you planning to start your IVF? Which clinics have you looked at? sending lots of     to you.]

TC.

Mx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello...

Sorry for the delayed reply...

We did consider IUI but have decided that we'd rather go for IVF for the improved success rates. I don't think either is the right or wrong choice as lots of people get successful pregnancies with both.

We've looked around at the clinics that do egg sharing (on t'internet) and have found the LWC seems to be the most lesbian-friendly and also one of the cheapest for   we're going to the info evening at the end of January... really excited to get going   

Do you mind me asking what the process has been for you guys so far? what tests etc have you had - is it right you need two HIV tests 3 months apart before you start?

we've got our fingers crossed for you...

thanks

Lynn

PS Lets hope 2009 brings us all the       we are waiting for....


----------



## Sheshylou (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi PinkTink  

Sorry for the late reply?! Happy New Year! Hope all is well,

After our initial consult at Lwc, they gave us a list of tests we would need and we managed to get our GP to do all of them, for IUI, you need Hep b, c, HIV, think this is every 6 months, (well Ive only ever had it twice, since we started treatment in Jan 08! Chlamydia urine test, Rubella, and tests for FSH etc at certain points throughout your cycle. But for IVF you have all them inclusing the more expensive ones, which we weren't lucky enough to get through our GP. You have to have chromosome, and cystic fibrosis, etc mostly genetic tests. We had these done at Lwc, they cost about £250 in all! Also some of these tests take up to 6 weeks to come back, so best to get them done as soon as you can, so you're not having to delay your treatment.

Have you decided on which clinic you are going to use yet? You're doing egg share also right??

We are due to start taking the pill to sync with recipient in a week or so.... so getting to the start finally!

Good luck and babydust


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello - sorry only just seen this reply!  

Hope you guys are having a good new year so far...Have you started your pill yet? It must be so exciting to start - I'm literally desperate to start the process - I can't wait to see my lovely laydee with a big ol' bump and actually get to take a baby home instead of delivering everyone elses   That's not to say I don't love my job but definitely not an easy place to be if you are broody!

We have pretty much decided on the egg share but we're going to the info evening on the 31st Jan to make the final decision and hopefully book our first appointment. We've decided on LWC for definite. I'm hoping I can sweet talk one of our consultants at work to run our tests for us.... 

Hope you're ok...

Love from a very impatient Lynn!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi lynn - oooh its getting so close!  sending loads of bump rubs and    and   aimeex


----------

